# Anyone getting rebates?



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Did any of you utilize the Federal or the Winchester shotshell rebates? I bought a case of each and sent in the forms. Have any of you recieved your check ?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I did.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

as did i


----------

